# Bite the bullet and bought and Occidental Leather apron!



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Yep, that's always a nice touch. :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

schaefercs said:


> When I got my Occidentals I used the same oil that I use to break in my baseball gloves, which can be found at any sporting goods store. Still took like 2 years for them to fit like a glove.
> I believe there are a few other threads on here about different methods of breaking in your bags


Yep..what he said...Some good ball glove conditioner..and put your tape in holder always. It will eventually fit that tape perfect!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> Oh by the its tool belt instead of carpenter apron.


We just say Bags:jester:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

you and me both DWB. and i was born and raised in the south... yeah baby


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Bags or nail bags 

Tool pouches is yankee.

Apron is old folks.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i callem money makers


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> i callem money makers


I refer to my face as the money maker :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you poor man:sad:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Depends on the face, Tom..John might be doin' fine...don't be a hata.























Any pics? :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

...and not of you ugly mugs.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i'll defer how attractive man a looks to you Jay:shifty:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Bags or nail bags
> 
> Tool pouches is yankee.
> 
> Apron is old folks.


I've been in California all my life....:no:

A carpenter wears bags...sometimes called nail bags..:thumbsup:

You get on a job you "bag up"...Super always gets chit about bagging up...:laughing:

A tool pouch is something a high dollar finish guys carry their chisels in...

An apron is something women folk wear while cooking....:thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> i'll defer how attractive man a looks to you Jay:shifty:


Yur oogly an you don now how 2 post like an addoolt.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Unless u think I'm sexee...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jay is on the good stuff tonight. Pre surgery meds? :whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

My 5 yo tool belt is very well broken in and I love it. You cant beat a well worn leather set of bags mounted to an adjustable belt for those extra pounds you develop every year.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> I know I have to break em in. Is there any product to keep em clean and crack free? Oh by the its tool belt instead of carpenter apron.


Rain water & snow is all that has ever been intentionally applied to my Occidentials...:thumbsup:

By accident::laughing:

Hydraulic fluid
Gasoline
Diesel
WD40
Henry's
Misc adhesives
Jelly & misc sandwich fixings
Blood....mine & others....
Sun screen
Beer
Whiskey
Silicone
Pizza
Coffee
Bar oil
Chalk
& God knows what else...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I used linseed oil on mine when I first got them and really regretted it since oil and chalk make a huge mess..


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> i callem money makers


You want a pic of the money makers :001_tongue:


----------

